# Miller's first AKC dog show at 6 months!



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

I wanted to share with you all Miller's first time in the show ring! He went for the experience and to have a great time, and boy did he have such a fun time! 

On Saturday, I made the mistake and gave him a higher value treat instead of what we have been practicing with and he didn't list or stand still lol. He was so excited all he wanted to do was eat the cheese, which of course made me laugh. He's only 6 months so just him having fun and thinking the ring is a fun place was my main priority  

On Sunday, I went back to his normal treats and boy did he do fantastic! I couldn't believe how well he behaved and how nicely he looked stacked. He was so proud of himself and you could tell! He actually got 2nd place out of 3 dogs in his class (6-9month) which is the first time I, as a handler, ever beat another dog too! So we both were proud. I love his smirk face at the end next to the 2nd place ribbon! lol

Of course Keisel was there on the sidelines rooting his baby brother on and giving him pointers


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

Yay! He is looking so grown up. What a cutie


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

KeaColorado said:


> Yay! He is looking so grown up. What a cutie


Have you gotten your puppy yet?!? Miller has grown up way too fast, the puppy face is slowly disappearing!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

So much fun to see them in the ring! I remember the first time I had Lucy in the ring. I was absolutely scared out of my mind. I had no idea what to expect. Last show I was ring steward after I showed Lucy. It was a lot of fun to understand more of what was going on. Have fun with your little boy! Try to finish him before he moves up to Open.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Congrats! He looks really good, and it looks like you're doing a great job in the ring. Way to go, Miller!!!!    And WTG for you, too. I rarely handle my own dogs, and when I do I always come away with great respect for those who do it regularly. Good for you!

I think it was fine about him being over-enthusiastic in the ring on Saturday. He's a puppy and they expect it (and are amused by it), and frankly being a crazy wiggle worm will get him more attention. That spirit is _great_ in the ring, so long as he settles down enough to gait and be examined; I see so many of the wild puppies winning their classes. Handlers actually encourage that "bad" behavior sometimes, and they all say it's easier to tone down the excited ones than it is to whip up the ones that are calm. So it sounds like Miller has a good career ahead of him! 

So, when's the next show?


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Aww..he is too cute! Love that smirk! Lol enjoy it and all the puppy silly antics!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

He looks like a very nice puppy. Nice job.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great job, Miller's a beautiful boy.


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

DanaRuns said:


> Congrats! He looks really good, and it looks like you're doing a great job in the ring. Way to go, Miller!!!!    And WTG for you, too. I rarely handle my own dogs, and when I do I always come away with great respect for those who do it regularly. Good for you!
> 
> I think it was fine about him being over-enthusiastic in the ring on Saturday. He's a puppy and they expect it (and are amused by it), and frankly being a crazy wiggle worm will get him more attention. That spirit is _great_ in the ring, so long as he settles down enough to gait and be examined; I see so many of the wild puppies winning their classes. Handlers actually encourage that "bad" behavior sometimes, and they all say it's easier to tone down the excited ones than it is to whip up the ones that are calm. So it sounds like Miller has a good career ahead of him!
> 
> So, when's the next show?


Thanks for your words of encouragement  I agree with him showing off his personality during the moments when the focus isn't on him, I just haven't mastered the calming effect with him lol! I know I'm going to have fun with Miller and possibly win my own point or two with him which is really exciting to even think about. I mean, I know it's silly but even getting 2nd out of 3 pups in his class was sooooo exciting! The day he even gets WD in AKC (if that happens) I'm going to be thrilled! LOL 

The next AKC show is July 12 & 13th and I'm actually entering both boys. Keisel will still be in the 12-18month class and not open so it should be fun. We had a All-breed match last night and both boys did exceptionally well! They both got all the way to Group 1st! Wasn't much competition but it was a lot of fun. 




Alaska7133 said:


> So much fun to see them in the ring! I remember the first time I had Lucy in the ring. I was absolutely scared out of my mind. I had no idea what to expect. Last show I was ring steward after I showed Lucy. It was a lot of fun to understand more of what was going on. Have fun with your little boy! Try to finish him before he moves up to Open.


I know exactly what you mean, I was so nervous going in the ring when I first had Keisel I would be shaking. Some of the judges aren't nice about it either so if you don't know their pattern and make them explain it to you - that also made me nervous. 
When I was with Miller I was completely calm, it was probably my 12th time going into some ring since I've done it all with Keisel, but as soon as I walked in with him I could feel the nerves kick in. Luckily I was able to be calm and Miller made me laugh, but I couldn't believe I got a little nervous again! 
Yes - my breeder told me the same exact thing, enter him in as many of shows and try to finish before open class. We will see, I don't want to rush him through it all and I believe he will turn out nicely (maybe even after 18 months) and he will have to be in open then.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> Yes - my breeder told me the same exact thing, enter him in as many of shows and try to finish before open class. We will see, I don't want to rush him through it all and I believe he will turn out nicely (maybe even after 18 months) and he will have to be in open then.


 That's a lot of pressure to put on a novice handler. While professional handlers and so on may be able to finish dogs quickly in that first year, it's going to be like pulling teeth for novice handlers who are getting their feet wet. And add to that, it's going to add stress and hurt feelings if you don't start getting nods in the ring. 

Showing should be fun and you don't necessarily have to jump right into the Open class when you age out of the puppy classes. I was talking with Bertie's breeder about what I should do or where I should show him and she told me to take advantage of the smaller classes (Amateur Owner and American Bred) while I'm learning and figuring out my way. And that's made a big difference to me, because the first 2-3 shows - I was really like a fish out of water out there.  

Other thing is I don't really see there being a huge difference between those puppy classes and Open. You still are going up against professional handlers in the puppy classes... and some of these puppies already have a lot of bone and fur.... and or are expertly groomed to LOOK like they do. Honestly - one of the shows last month, there was a 6 month old who had more coat and head than Bertie and the handler totally had him poofed out and looking practically grown up.

If you are showing in the puppy classes right now and get all your experience and shake the nerves off - you should be fine in Open. If not, you can always show in other classes. Don't feel rushed!


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

Megora said:


> That's a lot of pressure to put on a novice handler. While professional handlers and so on may be able to finish dogs quickly in that first year, it's going to be like pulling teeth for novice handlers who are getting their feet wet. And add to that, it's going to add stress and hurt feelings if you don't start getting nods in the ring.
> 
> Showing should be fun and you don't necessarily have to jump right into the Open class when you age out of the puppy classes. I was talking with Bertie's breeder about what I should do or where I should show him and she told me to take advantage of the smaller classes (Amateur Owner and American Bred) while I'm learning and figuring out my way. And that's made a big difference to me, because the first 2-3 shows - I was really like a fish out of water out there.
> 
> ...


I hear you and you make great points. Even though it would be nice to finish Miller before he's 18 months, it's a uphill battle for sure. I will take my time with him and enter him as many shows that are near me and most importantly have fun with him. I have one advantage over the professionals and that's the relationship that I have with Miller. I'm hoping that will show in the ring as well. 

I hear you about puppies being 'fluffed' to make them look bigger then they are! I don't even know how to groom them that way lol. It's so competitive down here that I've seen many tricks the groomers use to make these dogs look completely different then before. I still groom my own dogs but I have thought about paying for one of the pro's to do them once and see how they turn out.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I have somebody helping me groom. 

I can do the day of show set up stuff - but the actual feet/ear/tail/neck trimming - I have somebody helping with that. She's a breeder show person around here and has been really sweet having me come out to her house 1-2 days before each round of shows.

^ What I'm saying is that it probably does help quite a bit. If not anything else, it's one less thing to worry about.


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

Megora said:


> I have somebody helping me groom.
> 
> I can do the day of show set up stuff - but the actual feet/ear/tail/neck trimming - I have somebody helping with that. She's a breeder show person around here and has been really sweet having me come out to her house 1-2 days before each round of shows.
> 
> ^ What I'm saying is that it probably does help quite a bit. If not anything else, it's one less thing to worry about.


All I know is how to do paws and ears, I still need to learn how to trim up around the neck and tail one day. I do have some friends in the show world but I always feel like a bother to ask. I just gotta get the nerve and ask one time and get it over with lol. I should probably call soon and book something beforehand before they get overbooked the day of the shows or before.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Just wanted to say I love your signature picture of Kiesel & Miller. They both look handsome and like really good boys.


----------

